# Anyone else running these OEM Cruze wheels? Or are they just an Australian Option?



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone else running these OEM Cruze wheels? Or are they just an Australian Option?










I got them from a local dealer who was running out old stock. GM Part Number 13259250.




























So far I think the look is going to match the lines of the car really well, this is just sitting on a box next to the car - I wish I could lower the cruze this much lol









I'm getting tyres fitted later this week, I jacked the car up and swapped out my stock wheel with one of these rims and it was a perfect fit, they're 5x105.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Look similar to our Buick Verano wheels.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like a lighter version of LTZ rims.


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Look similar to our Buick Verano wheels.


They're the exact same rims mate. They also came on some European Opel Astras. Can't wait to get them fitted. The tyres (Hankook Ventus S1 Evo2) get fitted tomorrow and I should be able to drop the car over later this week.


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Looks like a lighter version of LTZ rims.


They do, I think the LTZ rims are the same as our 1.6L SRIV rims? They look kind of like that except the gap is larger between the twin spokes.

They feel quite lite to pickup, I should really have thought ahead and weighed them before dropping them at the tyre shop.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Those look awesome! I can't wait to see them mounted on the car.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Those look awesome! I can't wait to see them mounted on the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm quite keen to see them on the car also. I'll be sure to post pics when they're on. I have a feeling I'll be wanting to lower the car a little soon after


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, awesome rims. Good find!


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

Mick said:


> Wow, awesome rims. Good find!


Thanks, I was extremely lucky to stumble across them while on a family weekend away 4hrs drive my house (in the middle of absolutely nowhere) - I got an ebay hit on my phone for a saved search I have for "cruze wheels".

Turns out the seller was a Holden dealer only 45mins drive from where we were staying, and I had 60mins until they closed for the weekend (and not open again until after we had left). When I arrived I measured the PCD, apparently the dealer ordered them to fit to a Diesel Cruze they were dressing up for show - not even Holden dealers realise there's different PCDs on the Cruze... I managed to get them for $125 per wheel (which in Australia is dirt cheap for genuine oem rims)...

It ended up being cheaper than repairing the rims that the previous owner had managed to gutter rash badly on every wheel (female owner - no comment :storm... And, I have a set of wheels I've yet to see on another Cruze locally.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's dirt cheap anywhere. Congrats.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You couldn't even get tires that cheap from a dealer here.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cotm ...


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

thats a sick deal you got. lets see them installed!


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, funny thing is the tyres were almost double the price of the rims. I went with Hankook Ventus S1 evo2 for a balance of low noise and performance.

Apologies for the dirty car and the iPhone pics - but some quick shots of how they look.




























I think a set of Eibach pro springs and some Bilstein B8s should finish the job?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That looks awesome!! It should definitely look even better lowered a bit.


----------



## justdofit (Apr 17, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> That looks awesome!! It should definitely look even better lowered a bit.


Thanks mate. A little lowering should improve the look. The front is sitting a fraction higher than the rear because of the "stereo lowering" I've already got going on in the boot lol


----------

